# Being sick then eating it! Ugh!



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has a not very nice habit of sometimes eating his food, regurgitating it, then eating it again. He is on NI so he does eat it fairly quickly but yesterday he did it in front of some friends I had for supper (not very dog friendly ones) and they were horrified! (cant say I blame them really)
Does anyone else's Poo have this anti-social habit? Don't tell me to put his food in a kong as he is so lazy and fussy about food he won't bother to eat at all! He is still on 3 meals a day + chicken wings.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Every dog I've owned has done this! Perfectly normal I'm afraid :ugh:
Quite common with something like chicken wings if they haven't chewed them enough the first time. Why waste good food :laugh:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Funnily enough Weller done exactly the same thing last night, once in my bedroom and twice downstairs, which I didn't find until this morning He had eaten most of it. I can only put it down to the acorns he stuffed the other day or the dog treats someone gave him in the pub yesterday, he is fine in himself and wolfed down his food this morning, so just hoping its a one off!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly has done this in the past too. At first I tried to stop her eating it but then decided if she was happy then it saved me cleaning it up!!!:laugh::laugh: Also means I know she won't be hungry


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

eeeeou! yuck......ahhhhhhhhhhhh! thats disgusting. Really........do they really? 

(i would have written a lot more grossed out sounds if i could have spelt them). 

next you'll be telling me the eat poo too!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

This one has been mentioned here before but when I'm filing my feet Lolly loves to lick up the skin dust  Pretty disgusting but one I'm used to now!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol silly doggies 

Vincent licks the underside of my foot if I've not been wearing any socks -_-


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Its really horrid isn't it .... there's only one thing more gross than a dog eating it's own sick and that's a dog eating another dog's sick ... Maisie was sick recently and Bess ate it before I could clear it up!!! So gross


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

greenflower said:


> next you'll be telling me the eat poo too!


Haha - yep some do  Flo used to like horse manure and rabbit droppings but stopped when I started raw feeding  Raw feed dogs tend not to eat their own poo as the food is all absorbed by the dog with little coming out the other end.


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

i was just about to ring the breeder to tell her that i had changed my mind about the puppy and she sent me through another picture of the litter......... i guess we're back on! 

bring on the sick, poo and toe jam.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Male teenagers are much worse.......


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> This one has been mentioned here before but when I'm filing my feet Lolly loves to lick up the skin dust  Pretty disgusting but one I'm used to now!


Janet, did you have to say it again!!! 
lol


----------

